# Egg Share Screening Process at Ninewells



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi - I'm due to attend Ninewells in Dundee this week for the screening process to do egg share.  I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what actually happens during the screening process??  

Is it just blood tests & family medical history?

Has anyone been through all this at Ninewells and can offer some advice?!


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Well appointment was yesterday...

* 5 vials of blood taken for testing for HIV, Hepatitis, CMV, AMH level, if I'm a carrier of Cystic Fibrosis and my blood group
* Weight and height taken for BMI calculation
* Self-administered vaginal swab testing for chlamydia and the like
* Donor characteristics form completed to help match me with recipient

The nurse was really friendly and answered the questions we threw at her.  Test results can take up to 6 weeks to come back as the AMH test is done in batches of 30 so they have to wait until full batch which varies depending on how many people are being screened in the unit at that time.  

Hope this helps anyone looking for a bit more info!


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can I ask how much it will cost from Ninewells?


----------



## pcct (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi I have just finished my egg share cycle at ninewells am currently 6 weeks pregnant and just been discharged from the clinic. Ninewells is fanatistc  our cost to do egg share was £900 inc the drugs ect 
Glad u have had all ur screening down now the waiting for them is a nightmare as you are just waiting for the the worlds to have the go ahead to be able to egg share  good luck! Is this your first ivf?


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi bubbles, as pcct says its £900 inc drugs for IVF.  If its ICSI it's £1100 inc drugs.  Is it something you're considering doing?

Ninewells have been really helpful so far.  This is our first go, so it's all new to me.

Pcct - firstly, congratulations that's great news! Secondly, how have you found the experience? How long did you wait after screening before being given go ahead for egg share?


----------



## pcct (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi bibbidi thank you  I have found the whole experience brilliant from start to finish very relaxed and moved very quick - since our screening our results took around 2 weeks and was basiclly giving the go ahead as soon as the results come back. It feels like a forever process but once you are match it's all go from there  I would defo do the egg share program again if need be - its does feel like your own cycle throughout the whole cycle even when it comes to ec and u split them - we got 11 eggs but in my head from that day was 6 and we were over the moon with 6 eggs


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Tomorrow marks 2 weeks since bloods taken.  Must admit it has been a fast 2 weeks but don't think I could wait another 2 for results, let alone another 4!    Just want to get started!

Pcct - Great to hear that you've had a good experience with Ninewells & that you would do the programme again - that's definitely encouraging!  6 is a good number of eggs once split & as you know it only takes one!  Hope you're keeping well & enjoying every minute of you pregnancy!


----------



## pcct (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you , yeah I am enjoying every min of it  that's us now out of ninewells care sad to not see anyone any tho  next time I will be in touch is to let them no if we had a boy or girl and how everything went 
Really won't be long until u get started now and when u do u will wonder where all the time went lol


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I waited the other 2 weeks out and exactly 4 weeks after bloods taken Ninewells had all the results.  Everything was normal and AMH levels at 18.  I completed the form with medical history last week as well as they spotted it wasn't on file.  It's a bit scary sitting down and realising what things the family has had, especially as it has to include what feels like everyone - parents, siblings, grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins!!  

Now one week later I'm not really sure what the next steps are or when anything will happen.  I'm waiting to be matched and I'm really hoping that we can go ahead on next cycle in May as dear Aunt Flo has just visited over the weekend!  So lots of     happening in this household!!

I don't know if anyone is actually reading this, but I'm just going to write everything down in here to help others egg sharing at Ninewells as it seems to be a lot of other clinics being mentioned or pages of info to trail through!


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi, I know it was a while since your post but just want to say thank you for sharing your info, I found it really helpful  hope everything is going well for you. Be nice to hear a wee update  I'm hoping to do egg share with Ninewells too. I'm all for it but my partner is still mulling it over . He'd be happy for me to do it but I'd rather he was 100% on board too. How did your partner feel about it initially?

F xx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well I'm glad I left my dp mulling it over - he is now 100% on board and we're raring to go  my parents also know and took the news surprisingly well, my old dad is chuffed that I'm able to help someone else too, bless him. Ninewells are sending out info and forms today and we have an appointment on 30 September to start the process. Nerve racking but exciting. 

Hope all is well with everyone else

Jojo x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi JoJo, sorry for not responding sooner I took a wee break from FF after my cycle was cancelled due to OHSS.  I'm glad my info helped, finding stuff relevant to particular clinics can be quite hard!

I managed to get through to egg collection & got 23 eggs - 12 for us & 11 for recipient which I am so pleased with.  I couldn't continue to transfer due to the OHSS but recipient went ahead and I believe received a BFP which, while I felt rubbish due to our situation, I am absolutely over the moon that I've been able to help someone else.  

Glad that your DP & parents are fully supportive of you doing egg share too.  It is a great thing to be able to do - good luck with it all xxx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Bibbiddi, I'm really sorry your treatment can't go ahead at the minute. What does that mean for you for the future though? Once they've treated the OHSS can you go ahead? Will you have to fund it yourself? I hope if you make the decision to continue that it will go more smoothly for you next time. But 23 eggs and a BFP for your recipient is brilliant news!! At least you know that if they change the dosage if drugs for you things look positive 
You didn't know that before.
Jojo xx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi JoJo - once my AF arrived after EC I was in the clear from OHSS (oh boy so many acronyms in that sentence!!)  We'll now do FET & have to wait at least 3 cycles before starting so it's all just another waiting game!  I plan to get in touch with Ninewells this month once AF arrives & see what the next steps are.  We're self-funding anyway but as we didn't get to transfer this is all still counted as the same cycle so no additional costs - phew!!

Hope your appointment on 30th September goes well  

xx


----------

